
Aggie.io – A Shared Canvas - hugodutka
https://aggie.io/
======
Exuma
[https://aggie.io/bzprk_43yb](https://aggie.io/bzprk_43yb)

------
umeshgmrl
My macbook pro has shut down once I clicked Start drawing button on the site.

anyone else faced this?

